

First Tesla victory over Car Dealers - is74
http://www.tirebusiness.com/article/20121121/NEWS/121129978/mass-car-dealers-denied-injunction-against-tesla-store

======
lutusp
A quote from the article: "Tesla may not yet recognize the value of the
independent, franchised dealer system, but as its sales increase, NADA is
confident it will re-examine its business model," Montana dealer and NADA
Chairman Bill Underriner said in the statement. "Other companies such as
Daewoo did. All companies should be complying with existing laws in the same
way dealers are required to."

I hate to rain on your parade, but if "the value of the independent,
franchised dealer system" is so self-evident, there would be no need for a law
forcing people to use it and punishing non-compliance.

